# Need ID



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not sure about this fish:

He is app. 4-5 inch. and collection point is Cururu.
My best guess would be a Spilo but not sure at all.
Could you identify this fish?

Thanks.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Look like Serra. Spilo/Mac to me.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Definately a spilo/mac. As to which...









Randy
CFB


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a very nice looking S. spilopleura/maculatus.


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

Very similar to my mac which frank (hastatus) id for me -

















Both the same fish but pic's were taken in different tanks, top a planted high light, bottom pic form low light hospital/quarrantine tank.

Nice fish BTW

daz


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Is that red around the gill plate. This looks like one of Frank's unknowns that he has recently updated on OPEFE. The MAc/Spilo situation until Jegu or another competent authority revisits they are all Macs unless the fish was collected in Bolivia via the Rio Guapore basin.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

call me crazy but one of them looks like brandtii, the endof anal lines up with dorsal fin...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> call me crazy but one of them looks like brandtii, the endof anal lines up with dorsal fin...


blue your Crazy, what pic are you referring to as having brandtii characteristics....

yep its an S.Mac as are the others.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> call me crazy but one of them looks like brandtii, the endof anal lines up with dorsal fin...


Yes you crazy....those pic does not look like brandti any how.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

> Yes you crazy....those pic does not look like brandti any how.


The top picture...

this is one way of telling...I could be wrong, but i would put a few bucks on brandtii...

you guys need to say why you think its waht you say...

Frank will agree with me thats a way of seeing if it could be a Brandtii, but that doesn't mean it is

yanahwattasaying?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Frank will agree with me thats a way of seeing if it could be a Brandtii


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> > Yes you crazy....those pic does not look like brandti any how.
> 
> 
> The top picture...
> ...


If u wanna put money on it that u think its a Brandti, then im game...lets go..., i say its not a Brandti.

How much u wanna bet?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

your line looks exagerated, you shouldn't hve to redraw the tail line it is visable in the picture i drew on, its looks pretty paralel tome

it looks better like this...

I'm not disagreeing with your Identification Frank, I know its a S.mac, and making the letters bigger doesn't explain it any better, The lines i drew where merely to charge the discussion a little...



Dawgz said:


> > Yes you crazy....those pic does not look like brandti any how.
> 
> 
> The top picture...
> ...


If u wanna put money on it that u think its a Brandti, then im game...lets go..., i say its not a Brandti.

How much u wanna bet?
[/quote]

your lion for an albino tree scorpion

i think they look the same...you dont have to tell me I'm nuts, I am just stating my opinion


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> your line looks exagerated, you shouldn't hve to redraw the tail line it is visable in the picture i drew on, its looks pretty paralel tome
> 
> it looks better like this...
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with your Identification Frank, I know its a S.mac, and making the letters bigger doesn't explain it any better, The lines i drew where merely to charge the discussion a little...


blueberry you should hop on franks site and or get a photo of a S. mac as well as a photo of a brandtii as long as there similar sized and compare the two side by side...

Its called discovery learning...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

is ther any proof that all serras cant interbreed??



06 C6 LS2 said:


> Its called discovery learning...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

U obviously have no clue what a Brandtii looks like...

here let me show u some that i owned.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

> I'm not disagreeing with your Identification Frank, I know its a S.mac


I figured I would quote the post so you might read the whole thing...

ok guys I am wrong...I hope you enjoy yourselves, nothing feels better than that huh?

did anyone else pick up onthe fact i was only talking about the lines of the dorsal fin and anal fin?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You are using an old OPEFE photo that has been replaced with a new photo that gives a perspective without angle. That's the problem with photos you don't know what angle the fish is actually in. I plan to use dead specimens in the future for this type of stuff.

S. brandtii photo revised: http://opefe.com/images/april08_07brandtii_line.jpg

Below is S. maculatus from 2 different localities. You can take it for what its worth to you. But your line is off anyway.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> Its called discovery learning...




















[/quote]

why do you find the theory of discovery learning funny, you may want too look up the definition my Friend...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Lol, now thats a different story the line isn' even in the middle in that picture...



06 C6 LS2 said:


> Its called discovery learning...




















[/quote]

why do you find the theory of discovery learning funny, you may want too look up the definition my Friend...
[/quote]


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus. ID complete.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I needed to lock up this thread while I checked something out before more posts were added. The locality for S. maculatus is Rio Cururu, an eastern tributary of the Rio Tapaj6s, in Para, Brazil. S. brandtii is not in that locality.

From here you guys or Mr. Blueberry are on your own on this discussion. But it won't change what it is.


----------

